# New Pakshak towels are here - sunglasses needed!



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

So I swerved by C&S Thursday evening (after driving 601 miles in a day - not recommended.....) and was confronted by piles of brightly coloured MF's - tangerine, lime green, pink, blue.

Still untwisting my arm from Johnny's persuasion tactics to buy some  and thought I'd post a quick pic










Forgot to take pic before using - sorry! Usual excellent Pakshak towel, used to remove polish during yesterday's monster detail. Colour is actually brighter than this.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Are these a new towel or coloured versions of old ultra or ultra plush towels?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Sssshhhhh Andy! you were meant to say anything.... yet 

They are called Ultra Smooth.

They arent quite as plush as Ultra Plush but they are not quite as tight as Ultra's if that makes sense! 

Colours are:

Guava (pink)
Kiwi
Tangerine 
Taro (Purple) 
Pacific Blue 

I planned to take the photos today, so give me 1/2 hour and I will go and take some quick ones now.... They will be on the site on Monday morning available to order.....


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

So are they a good all round towel for paint or glass?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I have only had them since Thursday at about 6.30 pm so havent had a chance to try them tbh!! AndyC may be able to give a more indepth review as he was off yesterday and used them  

The Pakshak description is:

MICROPAK Ultra-Smooth Micro Fiber Towel - "The Ultimate All Purpose Towel"

Highly recommended by fellow car enthusiasts as their "all purpose" towel of choice.

1. Smooth soft pile.
2. Streak-free absorbent towel.
3. Silk edge border.

HTH


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Piccies - Just quick ones, boy is it cold out there..... Maybe I should have got dressed instead of going out in my spider man pants

These towels are so cool!! They are soooooo Bright!!


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

wow! how cool are they!
roll on payday


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Whoa, they are not the sort of things you could loose to easy how ever hard you tried.lol
At least you can detail in the dark now.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

I do get worried about myself - I find those pictures lurvvly


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

you may need to pm me a price on those babies ;-)


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

How bright - will go well with Blue's ST if he ever gets it!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ive got my order in


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Right, Adrian has added all these too the site and the price is £3.75 each 

Buy Buy Buy!

p.s - dont forget the discount off that price


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Has anyone actually tried them yet?


----------



## Tom1 (Nov 26, 2005)

No I have'nt, but have just brought some to test out.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

vindaloo said:


> Has anyone actually tried them yet?


Yeh, Andy C



AndyC said:


> Usual excellent Pakshak towel, used to remove polish during yesterday's monster detail. Colour is actually brighter than this.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I can see an order going in this week...

What colour though or one of each!


----------



## Tom1 (Nov 26, 2005)

I went for one of each.


----------



## Jack_is_Back (Nov 11, 2005)

I can't believe how much I want some of those...


...I need help


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

got mine tonight , I have 2 of each colour just need a good day to try them out 


thanks John


----------

